# Epson Stylus Office BX525WD



## tingo (May 13, 2011)

My old printer (HP PS8250) was starting to give up (symptoms: no amount of cleaning would get it to produce a reasonable print), so when I saw a good offer on a Epson Stylus Office BX525WD, I bought it.
I have set the Epson printer up and connected it to my wireless network. I use CUPS on my FreeBSD machines, and it found the printer right away. Getting it to print was a bit harder, but after trying most of the drivers for Epsons, I ca get it to print with the stphoto.ppd driver. However, it only prints in black and white with this driver. On openprinting.org the recommended driver is epson-workforce-635-60-nx625-series, which is Linux-only. Does anybody know about a better driver for this printer under FreeBSD?


----------

